# 89 Nissan Lower control arm bushing - no fit



## Nissan89Will (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys I have a 89 Nissan Maxim. The lower control arm bushings needed to be changed. Driver-side done no problem. Passenger-side, the bushing does not fit on the post. I've even tried a new bushing, no fit.

The old bushing on that side was completely wore out, do you think this might have damaged the post somehow? 
Does the post come off? (it looks wielded on.) 

Any advice on this problem would be great.
Thx Will :givebeer:


----------



## Nissan89Will (Oct 19, 2010)

fixed it
the sleeve from the old bushing was still on there.
we couldnt see it because it wasn't jack up high enough.
and we wernt thinking that.

thx anyway


----------

